# alternative to oats



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

throw oats in 2 of my shakes through the day to get cals up, but people have commented on face bloat and i do feel bloated, should i use fats instead?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Heard people mention Evoo in shakes mate to get fats up .... or peanut butter. are you wanting fats or carbs ?????


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Up the Protein and fats lower the carbs. Time your carbs around your workout so only have them pre and pwo. Should help you shift some bloat


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer i might just now do breakfast/pre/post for carbs, all rest just high protein/high fat, thats sound about right?


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

My workouts suffer when I lower carbs. I guess it depends whether you are bulking or cutting. I'm happy with a little bloat/fat as strength and muscle mass is up


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

scouse_jay said:


> yer i might just now do breakfast/pre/post for carbs, all rest just high protein/high fat, thats sound about right?


Thats what i do mate, oats in my shake for brekkie, then rice/pasta/noodles for carbs in the 2 meals before i train, and Maltodextrin in post workout shake, its a fast carb and get s the protein to the muscle quickly to start the recovery process asap, its cheap too!!


----------

